# Storage wars (I'm ticked)



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa and I decided to go bid on some storage units this morning in No. Ogden. My cousin has done quite well buying storage units for 15 years...up until the storage wars shows started. Now everybody and thier dog is into it.
Anyway, we showed up to a circus this morning. There must have been more than 100 people there. Which is OK, the thing that ticked me off is EVERY storage unit had been gone through by the storage owners. It was obvious to me since nothing was stacked nice and neat like anyone would that cared about thier stuff. All the locks had already been cut off. Boxes had been dumped out and strewn about like there was a burglary. It dawned on me that they could go through everything, take the good stuff and auction off what's left. 
We talked to some regulars and they said some places cut off the lock in front of you and a few have already gone through and pilfered the good stuff. Anyone been to one of these storage auctions before?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have NOT been to any storage bay auctions myself, but I have a friend in the SLC area who has been doing it for about 15 years. He says the same thing. The units have been pilfered through and all the "good stuff" removed long before the auction buyers show up. Then you buy a "job" to clean it out and have it ready for them to re-rent within a few days. Nothing but junk left usually.
He said too, that a storage bay that used to sell for maybe $50 is now up into the $200 range. He has basically quit going to them.


----------

